# bait..where to find it?



## theirons84 (Aug 27, 2014)

I am in Ft. Walton at the Beasley Park area where I plan to surf fish a little tomorrow (Sunday 8/31). We just got here Saturday night 8/30, and we walked the beach at about 11pm. No sign of sand fleas that I could see. 

Walked up to the okaloosa island pier there because I knew the bait shop might know a little about some. He had cigar minnows, shrimp, and squid. I grabbed a thing of shrimp and squid. He said he usually has kids bring him sand fleas but has not seen any in a while..

So either he was telling me that because he wanted me to buy his bait or they really are not around right now. 

I plan to be out there at sunrise, so if there is a certain time of day I need to look, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## theirons84 (Aug 27, 2014)

Well I'm out here now..still no sign of sand fleas. Shrimp I bought is pretty much worthless. There are 4' high waves this morning..so I'm guessing this is less than ideal conditions for surf fishing. The squid is the only thing staying on my hooks.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Buy fresh shrimp. Look for sand fleas near the low tide. Invest in a rake.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

If you are at John Beasley Park you are in Destin. I surf fish there. There are Sand Fleas but sometimes you gotta get right down to the lowest part of the receding wave to get them. And yes, as far as I'm concerned, it is a little rough for surf fishing today. Some folks do catch fish in heavy surf. But at my age I like small lapping waves. Not rollers. LOL. 

I am assuming you are visiting? How long will you be in the Beasley area? I may come down one day/evening this week. If I come down (its just short drive from my house) I'll bring bait from Copeland's Bait Shop in Freeport.


----------



## theirons84 (Aug 27, 2014)

We left that same day. I did catch something! check out the reports section I will start a thread there.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

catch some Spanish and ladyfish off the pier and use chunks in the surf. you can catch reds and blues all night. also try throwing a silver spoon around sundown.


----------

